# EDID checksum is invalid

## mathfeel

Got a bunch of these errors in demsg for the ATI card:

```
[31752.823882] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 100

[31752.823888] Raw EDID:

[31752.823892] <3>2d 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 ff 00 35 59 32 33 32 34  -.........5Y2324

[31752.823895] <3>31 33 42 34 35 31 0a 00 00 00 fc 00 44 45 4c 4c  13B451......DELL

[31752.823898] <3>20 31 39 30 31 46 50 0a 20 00 00 00 fd 00 38 4c   1901FP. .....8L

[31752.823901] <3>1e 50 0e 00 0a 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 1a ff ff ff  .P...      .....

[31752.823904] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31752.823907] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31752.823910] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31752.823913] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31752.823915] 

[31753.078103] [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* DVI-I-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID

[31763.213896] i2c i2c-1: sendbytes: NAK bailout.

[31763.311092] [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* DVI-I-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID

[31773.557401] [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 136

[31773.557406] Raw EDID:

[31773.557410] <3>07 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31773.557414] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31773.557417] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31773.557420] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31773.557422] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31773.557425] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31773.557428] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31773.557431] <3>ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ................

[31773.557433]
```

The video card is  ATI RV410 Radeon X700 Pro. And the monithor is Monitor name: DELL 1901FP

There is no obvious misbehaving, but is something wrong??

----------

